# behaald zullen blijven worden



## Lopes

Vinden jullie de zin 
"ik hoop dat goede resultaten behaald zullen blijven worden" goed klinken? Voor mijn gevoel zit er net een werkwoord teveel in, maar ik ben er niet zeker van.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Niks mis mee wat mij betreft. Het kan wellicht zonder _zullen_ omdat _blijven_ op zichzelf toekomende tijd impliceert...


Brown


----------



## Lopes

Ik zie wel een verschil in _blijven _en _zullen blijven_, dus dan hou ik het zo. Bedankt!


----------



## Timidinho

Misschien: "Ik hoop dat het zo zal blijven, dat er goede resultaten behaald worden."


----------



## HKK

Passieve zinnen zijn moeilijker te volgen en klinken stroever, vooral in ingewikkelde constructies. Daarom klinkt deze, voor mij toch, niet goed.


----------



## Lopes

Het probleem is dat het een vertaling is van een passieve zin waaruit niet helemaal blijkt wie de goede resultaten zal blijven behalen, dus actief maken van de zin is een beetje lastig. Suggesties?


----------



## HKK

Ik hoop dat
... de goede resultaten zullen blijven binnenkomen.
... de resultaten (in de toekomst) even goed zullen blijven.
... ik even goede resultaten kan verwachten in de toekomst.


----------



## iRoy

Ik ben het eens met Brown. De zin vind ik gewoon goed klinken... ,maar als er dan iets weg gehaald moest worden, zou ik 'zullen' weghalen...


----------



## AllegroModerato

De zin is grammaticaal in orde maar klinkt nogal kunstmatig. Een beetje _Vertaliaans_, zoals een vroegere docent van mij het noemde. Ik zou kiezen voor een lossere vertaling die wat natuurlijker klinkt in het Nederlands:

_Ik hoop dat de goede resultaten zich voortzetten/behouden blijven._

Zo zou ik het zeggen.


----------

